# Access won't let me enter decimals in a number field.



## deutsch (Oct 12, 2005)

For whatever reason, MS-Access has taken it upon itself to round my numbers to whole numbers. It just started doing this and has done it on two different databases. I would guess that a preference got set somewhere, but I don't recall messing with the preferences in this program. Any ideas?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi, have your formatted the cell to number, with 1 decimal place? (right click the selected cells and click format cells.)


----------

